# FCS Coaching Carousel



## Jason Svoboda

For those of you that like to keep up with the FCS coaching hirings, firings and whatnot.

Abilene Christian (TX) - Adam Dorrel
Bryant - James Perry
Chattanooga - Tom Arth
Delaware - Danny Rocco
Elon (NC) - Curt Cignetti
Furman - Clay Hendrix
Howard - Mike London
Indiana State - 
Lafayette - John Garrett
Lamar - Mike Schultz
Morgan State - Fred Farrier
Presbyterian (SC) - Tommy Spangler
Richmond - Russ Huesman
UC Davis - Dan Hawkins


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Richmond's coach bolts to Delaware:

http://www.richmond.com/sports/coll...4b8-66ed-5d96-8c9a-a9ef5142e885.html?mode=jqm

Chattanooga's coach than bolts to Richmond:

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...dec/14/huesman-accepts-richmond-offer/402989/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A couple jobs still open in addition to ours. 

Elon's head coach left yesterday to join a FBS staff with Butch Davis at FIU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like the Lafayette job is being filled by the brother of Dallas Cowboys coach Jason Garrett, John. He was OC at Richmond this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Only 4 jobs open as of right now with ours being the most high profile of them all.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Only 4 jobs open as of right now with ours being the most high profile of them all.



I wouldnt be surprised if the UConn job opening is filled from FCS


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if the UConn job opening is filled from FCS


I think I'd be shocked. I believe this will be UConn AD's first hire so I'd imagine he'll want to make a splash hire. Honestly don't know why they haven't hired Greg Schiano. He painstakenly built Rutgers into a program before he foolishly left for the NFL. IMO, they don't get that Big 10 invite without the work he did in the early 2000s building them into a perennial Top 25 contender.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So if the Charleston Southern dude is considering the Elon job, we had better hit a home run here.

Elon: A name to watch for the Elon job is North Carolina Central head coach Jerry Mack. The Times News also lists Charleston Southern head coach Jamey Chadwell and Army defensive coordinator Jay Bateman as possible candidates for the Elon head coaching job, as they were finalists for the job in 2013.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think I'd be shocked. I believe this will be UConn AD's first hire so I'd imagine he'll want to make a splash hire. Honestly don't know why they haven't hired Greg Schiano. He painstakenly built Rutgers into a program before he foolishly left for the NFL. IMO, they don't get that Big 10 invite without the work he did in the early 2000s building them into a perennial Top 25 contender.



sounding like they are going back to Randy Edsall


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> So if the Charleston Southern dude is considering the Elon job, we had better hit a home run here.
> 
> Elon: A name to watch for the Elon job is North Carolina Central head coach Jerry Mack. The Times News also lists Charleston Southern head coach Jamey Chadwell and Army defensive coordinator Jay Bateman as possible candidates for the Elon head coaching job, as they were finalists for the job in 2013.



Wasnt Chadwell one of the names that had come up for the UTC job?  If im not wrong CSU is a really low paying job


----------



## bluestreak

Hasn't ANYBODY heard ANYTHING about the hire? This is driving me nuts....


----------



## niklz62

bluestreak said:


> Hasn't ANYBODY heard ANYTHING about the hire? This is driving me nuts....



Nothing more than people who have expressed interest in the job. Literally nothing.


----------



## blueblazer

niklz62 said:


> Nothing more than people who have expressed interest in the job. Literally nothing.



Same here, I get around town every day to all the watering holes and gossip shops, nothing....I did here they would like some head coaching experience but not a requirement


----------



## meistro

I hear they are really happy with the quality of people they have to choose from and that they're looking for a younger up and coming coach.


----------



## niklz62

Of the names ive heard id be happy with most and really happy with a couple.  None are inside info i just don't want to leave any out. If anyone hasnt heard them i can go back through a couple feeds on facebook and copy them.


----------



## shootingsycamore

Jason Svoboda said:


> So if the Charleston Southern dude is considering the Elon job, we had better hit a home run here.
> 
> Elon: A name to watch for the Elon job is North Carolina Central head coach Jerry Mack. The Times News also lists Charleston Southern head coach Jamey Chadwell and Army defensive coordinator Jay Bateman as possible candidates for the Elon head coaching job, as they were finalists for the job in 2013.



Elon has a beautiful campus. Very traditional


----------



## ksowards

I have seen several different candidates for the ISU HC job listed in several different treads, does anyone have the list list of all who applied?


----------



## blueblazer

ksowards said:


> I have seen several different candidates for the ISU HC job listed in several different treads, does anyone have the list list of all who applied?



Wanna share some names


----------



## ksowards

blueblazer said:


> Wanna share some names



I don't have any names, I am just asking.  I have seen names in other trends like Trent Miles and others (I don't know if the list were official candidates or wish list) , but I was hoping that someone knew a larger list.  I was hoping that we would be close to naming a coach with signing day closing in.


----------



## niklz62

Chip Kelly is available to return to college football coaching.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> Chip Kelly is available to return to college football coaching.



Based on recent performance, I would hope we could do better.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Elon job is now filled. Went to IU-Pennsylvania's coach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> Based on recent performance, I would hope we could do better.


Nick Saban failed in the NFL, too. Some guys are just better at certain levels and there is no shame in that. I think Kelly will land again in college and build a program into a contender within no time. There is a reason many coaches invite him in to help with their offenses including guys like Bill Bellichek.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nick Saban failed in the NFL, too. Some guys are just better at certain levels and there is no shame in that. I think Kelly will land again in college and build a program into a contender within no time. There is a reason many coaches invite him in to help with their offenses including guys like Bill Bellichek.



Yeah, I know.  That was just another of my many feeble attempts at humor.


----------



## niklz62

I assume the Nike money didnt help him as much in the NFL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Princeton's OC is getting the Bryant job. 

Leaves our job and Howard as the only remaining FCS jobs open.


----------



## niklz62

Ed Warinner to stay at Ohio State......(just like everyone until they leave)

http://www.cleveland.com/osu/2017/01/ed_warinner_remaining_on_ohio.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Ed Warinner to stay at Ohio State......(just like everyone until they leave)
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/osu/2017/01/ed_warinner_remaining_on_ohio.html


If the NCAA moves to 10 coaches, my guess is he stays on and goes back to just OL, especially if they hire Kevin Wilson.

I think at this point, with absolutely nothing being public, Steve Englehart has to be the guy, no?


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


> If the NCAA moves to 10 coaches, my guess is he stays on and goes back to just OL, especially if they hire Kevin Wilson.
> 
> I think at this point, with absolutely nothing being public, Steve Englehart has to be the guy, no?



I sure hope so, like to see him here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> I sure hope so, like to see him here.


Could be an interesting hire, for sure. 

If people thought Ron Prettyman played it close to the vest, Clink is one upping him.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Could be an interesting hire, for sure.
> 
> If people thought Ron Prettyman played it close to the vest, Clink is one upping him.



It would be funny (i mean not funny) if he was just really swamped due to The holidays and just hadnt got around to starting the search.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

niklz62 said:


> It would be funny (i mean not funny) if he was just really swamped due to The holidays and just hadnt got around to starting the search.



It saddens me to say that some people would expect this and not be at all concerned.


----------



## IndianaState45

Jason Svoboda said:


> Could be an interesting hire, for sure.
> 
> If people thought Ron Prettyman played it close to the vest, Clink is one upping him.



Steve would be my choice for sure.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> If the NCAA moves to 10 coaches, my guess is he stays on and goes back to just OL, especially if they hire Kevin Wilson.
> 
> I think at this point, with absolutely nothing being public, Steve Englehart has to be the guy, no?



I can live with that.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I don't care who the new coach might be as long as he and the staff can recruit talented players and this goes for the current basketball staff. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Solid recruiting is key!!


----------



## meistro

Interviews are coming up


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Interviews are coming up


Exciting.


----------



## blueblazer

meistro said:


> Interviews are coming up



Any names?


----------



## meistro

Sorry, I don't have any names just that interviews are starting soon.


----------



## mohoops247

I would have thought interviews would have started the week Sanford left. Lots of other jobs already being finalized. Why the delay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

mohoops247 said:


> I would have thought interviews would have started the week Sanford left. Lots of other jobs already being finalized. Why the delay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



May not be the initial interviews. They probably did aome phone interviews and narrowed it down.


----------



## niklz62

I wonder how many people are like me checking websites facebook and twitter and waiting for my google alerts for something to happen. Probably like 4 people but I'm bored off my ass sports-wise.


----------



## bluestreak

niklz62 said:


> I wonder how many people are like me checking websites facebook and twitter and waiting for my google alerts for something to happen. Probably like 4 people but I'm bored off my ass sports-wise.



^yep


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Not related to our opening, but our former defensive line coach Jeff Mills that took off to New Mexico Highlands was just canned after 2 years.


----------



## #33

I still think it was a bit odd Stanford never had a game end/year end  news conference after the NDS loss, I think regardless of his son's new job he was leaving/retiring, he seemed to me, really beat up after the multiple losses at years end.  In terms of a new coach, they need to react this week in terms of the recruiting schedule, going to have a poor recruiting class the longer it takes.  

Any word on N Dakota coming to the MVC??

I see where the Western MI coach wants a playoff system like the FCS for the non 5 power conferences, which makes a ton of sense.


----------



## niklz62

I wonder if PJ Fleck thaes the Minnesota job if the replacement comes from FCS


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I wonder if PJ Fleck thaes the Minnesota job if the replacement comes from FCS


Well, he's taken it per reports. WMU is a place where a Chip Kelly and his offense would be devastating IMO.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, he's taken it per reports. WMU is a place where a Chip Kelly and his offense would be devastating IMO.



I heard Belechick offered him a job.  I wouldnt be surprised for him to take that and then take a big job next year.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, he's taken it per reports. WMU is a place where a Chip Kelly and his offense would be devastating IMO.



The Minnesota coach gave them a very convenient reason to let him go so they could grab the guy they really wanted.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Howard: *Per source, Maryland defensive line / assistant head coach Mike London will be named head coach at Howard. London spent one year at Maryland and was previously the head coach at Virginia from 2010-15 and Richmond from 2008-09.

http://coachingsearch.com/coaching-search-ticker


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Believe we're the only job left open in FCS now.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Believe we're the only job left open in FCS now.



Makes you wonder how many ways this can be interrupted doesn't' it?


----------



## niklz62

Over/Under on the new coach announcement date.  1/12?


----------



## Bally #50

niklz62 said:


> Over/Under on the new coach announcement date.  1/12?



Unless we all have been completely fooled and on-campus interviews are over and done with and the insiders on this board have not seen anything that indicates candidates have been anywhere on campus.......SLIM and NONE! 

The only thing  that might have happened to allow it to happen.....is that a current coaching staff member will be picked and it would almost have to be a minority. Had I been able to go to the game today, I might have picked up a good rumor or two. Good job Clink, keeping this such a mystery.


----------



## GoBlueISU

Bally #47 said:


> Unless we all have been completely fooled and on-campus interviews are over and done with and the insiders on this board have not seen anything that indicates candidates have been anywhere on campus.......SLIM and NONE!
> 
> The only thing  that might have happened to allow it to happen.....is that a current coaching staff member will be picked and it would almost have to be a minority. Had I been able to go to the game today, I might have picked up a good rumor or two. Good job Clink, keeping this such a mystery.


From what I heard, at least one candidate has been on campus.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GoBlueISU said:


> From what I heard, at least one candidate has been on campus.


Got a name?


----------



## sycamore tuff

Bally #47 said:


> Unless we all have been completely fooled and on-campus interviews are over and done with and the insiders on this board have not seen anything that indicates candidates have been anywhere on campus.......SLIM and NONE!
> 
> The only thing  that might have happened to allow it to happen.....is that a current coaching staff member will be picked and it would almost have to be a minority. Had I been able to go to the game today, I might have picked up a good rumor or two. Good job Clink, keeping this such a mystery.



What are you talking about "minority".  Are you saying that we are not going to hire the best possible person for the job or are we getting the best person since the majority of coaches suck?


----------



## niklz62

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...1b.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Hooper

niklz62 said:


> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...1b.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Clink says Miles "did a great job but there's another level we can go to."  Past tense. So he's not rehiring Miles?  Is Miles interested?  Has anyone asked him ?  Like a sportswriter?  Is that a hint Cabral isn't getting the job?  I wish the Trib Star or Statesman was on top of this a little more.


----------



## blueblazer

Hooper said:


> Clink says Miles "did a great job but there's another level we can go to."  Past tense. So he's not rehiring Miles?  Is Miles interested?  Has anyone asked him ?  Like a sportswriter?  Is that a hint Cabral isn't getting the job?  I wish the Trib Star or Statesman was on top of this a little more.



I smell a big time fumble here from our leader


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm okay with Clink taking his time to make sure he gets this right. Sometimes waiting out the market is a good thing. We may be able to snag a coach that would otherwise be pottentially overqualified. 

Now, because he's waiting this long if he gets the hire wrong he'll have zero excuses. He can't claim he had to make a quick hire for recruiting or anything like that. This hire will be directly tied to his legacy. You can't be the last to fill your job in FCS and then make an underwhelming hire.


----------



## bluestreak

blueblazer said:


> I smell a big time fumble here from our leader



Why? I'm just completely in the dark on this and thought everyone else was too.


----------



## niklz62

I'm confident he will make a good hire. I thought I heard Miles was looking at other opportunities and wasn't in the running. I'm just antsy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jamey Chadwell left Charleston Southern for Coastal Carolina to become their OC. The QB coach at Chuck South took over.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Jamey Chadwell left Charleston Southern for Coastal Carolina to become their OC. The QB coach at Chuck South took over.



He denied that it was the Head Coach in Waiting position to replace Joe Moglia who is 67 now.  So that confirms its true.


----------



## niklz62

Sonny Dykes is available now.


----------



## needles

Is it a stretch to reach out to Tracy Claeys? Think bout it 3.1 million dollar buy out from Minnesota, money should not be an issue. It's late in the game for FBS hires, and it's not unprecedented for a BIG coach to come into the MVFC, meaning Bo Pellini. Might be worth a phone call from ISU.


----------



## niklz62

needles said:


> Is it a stretch to reach out to Tracy Claeys? Think bout it 3.1 million dollar buy out from Minnesota, money should not be an issue. It's late in the game for FBS hires, and it's not unprecedented for a BIG coach to come into the MVFC, meaning Bo Pellini. Might be worth a phone call from ISU.



I thought them firing him was a real dumb move.  I heard the buyout was only $500k


----------



## Jason Svoboda

needles said:


> Is it a stretch to reach out to Tracy Claeys? Think bout it 3.1 million dollar buy out from Minnesota, money should not be an issue. It's late in the game for FBS hires, and it's not unprecedented for a BIG coach to come into the MVFC, meaning Bo Pellini. Might be worth a phone call from ISU.


Absolutely should.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I thought them firing him was a real dumb move.  I heard the buyout was only $500k


Totally agree. Let's be honest that the only reason they did is because they knew PJ Fleck was coming. Guy got railroaded for supporting his players, even if what they were standing up against turns out to be a black eye -- innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Totally agree. Let's be honest that the only reason they did is because they knew PJ Fleck was coming. Guy got railroaded for supporting his players, even if what they were standing up against turns out to be a black eye -- innocent until proven guilty.



Fleck did a lot of Not getting big time jobs until this one too.  I would have held out for a warmer climate but then again I didnt get an interview for any of these jobs


----------



## jtcollier59

The word I got was no hire until after signing day! Right now we only have Cabral and the Terre Haute natives on staff. My understanding is recruiting is not going to well. Rumor has it that the only way Cabral would stay on was if he was a legitimate candidate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## needles

Seems you are right on that buyout amount for Claeys being $500k, I thought I read that it was moved to 3.1 mill. Why in the world would they wait until after signing day to name a new coach? Does that make any sense at all. Makes me think that it will be someone on staff but again if it is why wait. My beloved alma matter baffles me at times it really does. Let's just hope a really bad announcement isn't coming down the pipe.


----------



## #33

niklz62 said:


> http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...1b.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Just read this article, Clinkscales says he wants a Midwest and more importantly an IN focus, that is exactly what Trent Miles got away from to build the program, he told the AD at the time, he needed to recruit on a national level because  there isn't enough talent to go around in just a 3-4 state territory. 

I'm a corporate Recruiter/Headhunter and when you as a company, start to put limitations on recruiting, you are going to fail with getting the best available talent.  I like the fact that over the past 8 years MIles and Sanford brought in top quality recruits throughout the US.  Again, Miles was very adamant with the former AD about having a limited geo for recruiting.  To my recollection, I think there was a policy of only recruiting in a 5 state area, which will be a disaster for the program. We have too much competition in IN to be successful. So far, I'm not impressed with our new AD ..................think of all the talent we have gotten out of TX, FL and CA and we are going to abandon this approach??

I really enjoy this forum that Jason has put together, great job!! I just recently joined Sycamore Pride.


----------



## #33

Agree totally!!!  So far, not impressed with our beloved new AD, why wait until after signing day, it will be a wasted recruiting class plus you could lose some existing players.


----------



## niklz62

I think we can do both.  Find a guy that is keeping the best local guys and also getting guys from across the country.  Getting local guys that can play at the level we want to be will also increase attendance.  

if you have to get guys exclusively from florida texas and california and win a national championship im cool with that too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I can see it from both ways:

Hiring Now - Obviously players are ultimately the biggest factors in determining wins and losses. While we've got a couple solid kids committed, I don't think this class looks anywhere near as good as previous classes have and we've seen those didn't entirely come to fruition and still weren't enough to compete with the MVFC upper crust. You'd like someone in ASAP, especially if they have some name/star power behind them, to possibly push the class to that next level. The one drawback is I believe the AFCA meetings just happened so that is why there has been a flurry of movement this past week. Hopefully some of the better candidates would still be on the table nearly a month from now.

Hiring Post Signing Day - If it does drag out that long, obviously that allows Clink not to rush into a bad hire for the sake of one recruiting class and do due diligence on all prospective candidates. Get the right cultural fit, the right system fit and you obviously will need to make sure the guy gets an extra year because he can't be held accountable for this class or really the roster as constructed, especially if we're changing scheme.

As for Clink's wishlist, I think the bulk of your roster should be made up with Midwest kids from Indiana, Illinois and Ohio. Then you spinkle in skill position kids, game changers and the like from the rest of the country as you can get them. Keep in mind, that's just a wishlist. If he had a five star candidate from Oregon, for example, he isn't going to just toss that resume. This is his first revenue sport hire so I'd rather him take his time personally.


----------



## Coach '72

Jason, I agree with you and many of the posts.  What I disagree with is all of our swings and misses with kids from the west coast.  Our recruiting has sucked  and if were good we would win more.  Very important hire for Clink because football in Terre Haute could be on a short list.


----------



## Bluethunder

I would argue that Sanford did limit himself to just one area.

While people will say you shouldn't limit recruitment to Indiana and the Midwest (and I would agree), one could argue that Sanford severely limited recruitment to the West Coast.   While we didn't spend all of our time out there, we were linked to a lot of west coast kids over the past few years.  And of  the ones we did land, very few worked out well.

We have wasted a lot of resources trying to hit gold in California and the West the past few years.


----------



## niklz62

Id take 10 of Ronnie Fouch and Matt Adam.  I really dont care where the great players come from.  How many people have we got from the midwest that have washed out.  Id say it's a close percentage to the ones who didnt work out from the west coast.  Ive talked to coaches at EIU before who got a lot of players from Florida and they said that it wasnt so much about the level of play there but the sheer numbers that you could find so close to each other.  If you didnt get the guy you wanted there were 5 more at the school that wanted to play for you.  he also said that they didnt seem to be so married to their area so they didnt leave because of being homesick like players around here do even thought they are 30 minutes from home.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Every MVFC school has their "hotbed" for other regions that they recruit in. I don't see a problem for looking for QBs in California--there are more good ones there than can be found in most states. Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, and Ohio should always be the main focus though, particularly considering the limited budgets involved and the fact that there are plenty of available good players beyond the top recruits that wind up in the Big Ten or other high-profile BCS programs. It's being able to evaluate and find the under-recruited players that can quickly and consistently contribute. I'm hoping they find a younger, very energetic Head Coach that can hit the ground running and has a message that will connect with both the current players and new recruits.


----------



## niklz62

new sycamore fan said:


> Every MVFC school has their "hotbed" for other regions that they recruit in. I don't see a problem for looking for QBs in California--there are more good ones there than can be found in most states. Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, and Ohio should always be the main focus though, particularly considering the limited budgets involved and the fact that there are plenty of available good players beyond the top recruits that wind up in the Big Ten or other high-profile BCS programs. It's being able to evaluate and find the under-recruited players that can quickly and consistently contribute. I'm hoping they find a younger, very energetic Head Coach that can hit the ground running and has a message that will connect with both the current players and new recruits.



agreed with all of this.  a lot of times their hotbeds are just where they know a coach or maybe they spent some time as a coach there.


----------



## blueblazer

jtcollier59 said:


> The word I got was no hire until after signing day! Right now we only have Cabral and the Terre Haute natives on staff. My understanding is recruiting is not going to well. Rumor has it that the only way Cabral would stay on was if he was a legitimate candidate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I still have a bad feeling....Maybe he should meet with the remaining coaches and players to ease their minds, maybe he already has...we may loose more players to uncertainty...coaches have to find other jobs if they are not retained...maybe he should meet with me and ease my mind....just rambling


----------



## blueblazer

#33 said:


> Just read this article, Clinkscales says he wants a Midwest and more importantly an IN focus, that is exactly what Trent Miles got away from to build the program, he told the AD at the time, he needed to recruit on a national level because  there isn't enough talent to go around in just a 3-4 state territory.
> 
> I'm a corporate Recruiter/Headhunter and when you as a company, start to put limitations on recruiting, you are going to fail with getting the best available talent.  I like the fact that over the past 8 years MIles and Sanford brought in top quality recruits throughout the US.  Again, Miles was very adamant with the former AD about having a limited geo for recruiting.  To my recollection, I think there was a policy of only recruiting in a 5 state area, which will be a disaster for the program. We have too much competition in IN to be successful. So far, I'm not impressed with our new AD ..................think of all the talent we have gotten out of TX, FL and CA and we are going to abandon this approach??
> 
> I really enjoy this forum that Jason has put together, great job!! I just recently joined Sycamore Pride.



The Indiana recruitment idea  
started with Coach Raetz tenure, I believe, ( he didnt support it, football is a numbers game, you must go where there are lots of players, Florida, California, Illinois as examples, Indiana population can hardly support 5 major universities), there was a noticeable decline in the quality of recruits ISU was getting, it culminated in the Lou West era, Miles and Prettyman put things back together so we are a competitive program. Coach Raetz use to say just let me recruit Chicago as an instate school like IU and Purdue can...I wonder what would happen if Coach Lansing was told to stay with Indiana recruits for basketball


----------



## Jason Svoboda

blueblazer said:


> The Indiana recruitment idea
> started with Coach Raetz tenure, I believe, ( he didnt support it, football is a numbers game, you must go where there are lots of players, Florida, California, Illinois as examples, Indiana population can hardly support 5 major universities), there was a noticeable decline in the quality of recruits ISU was getting, it culminated in the Lou West era, Miles and Prettyman put things back together so we are a competitive program. Coach Raetz use to say just let me recruit Chicago as an instate school like IU and Purdue can...I wonder what would happen if Coach Lansing was told to stay with Indiana recruits for basketball


We'd probably be able to shoot the ball a bit? Our best player IS from Indiana. 

As for Indiana high school football, when Raetz was here, the quality of football being played was much, much lower. It's only been over the last decade (up here in Indy I've heard it referred to as the Peyton Effect) you've seen kids put down the basketball and go full time to football. Instead of playing other sports, they hit the combines and camps, do 7-on-7 in Summer, etc.


----------



## niklz62

I think they were cutting the budget and not wanting to pay out of state tuition at some point.  Miles and RP got that turned around.  

There are 6.5M people in Indiana.  there are 9 Million in the Chicago metro area(i realize this counts some people in indiana too) so i guess its a numbers game.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> We'd probably be able to shoot the ball a bit? Our best player IS from Indiana.
> 
> As for Indiana high school football, when Raetz was here, the quality of football being played was much, much lower. It's only been over the last decade (up here in Indy I've heard it referred to as the Peyton Effect) you've seen kids put down the basketball and go full time to football. Instead of playing other sports, they hit the combines and camps, do 7-on-7 in Summer, etc.



I would more likely refer to it as the Andi Myers era.   in 2 of his last 3 years we were ranked in the top 20 and were 1 win from the playoffs (16 teams)


----------



## Coach '72

We've tried it many ways and we have not successful.  What would you guys think about if we hired a very successful high school football coach from the state of Indiana?  Not just any coach but who has won the state.  I know he was or is interested but I don't think he would hang out in California or at Jun ior Colleges in New Mexico. How many successful football coaches have we had?


----------



## STATE Fan 95

The guy can say the right thing and say that he is here for the haul but he dont get his way or a better opportunity shall arise he will be gone.  I hope Clink knows what he is doing.   I am not convinced and I hope I am wrong.  It  should not be too hard to recruit against us this year.   Just hope some of the assistants have some locked up.


----------



## blueblazer

Mo Crum left, coaches need to find jobs


----------



## 4Q_iu

Coach '72 said:


> We've tried it many ways and we have not successful.  What would you guys think about if we hired a very successful high school football coach from the state of Indiana?  Not just any coach but who has won the state.  I know he was or is interested but I don't think he would hang out in California or at Jun ior Colleges in New Mexico. How many successful football coaches have we had?



Consistently successful?  Jerry Huntsman....

 Raetz is under .500 for his career.... Miles and Sanford...    Cant think of another....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

blueblazer said:


> Mo Crum left, coaches need to find jobs


Followed them to WKU so don't think it would have mattered who we hired.


----------



## niklz62

This will give the next coach to bring in his guys.  Good luck to the coaches who got jobs at a higher level.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome!  Getting new opinions and perspectives is always beneficial.


----------



## jtcollier59

There's an old saying that comes to mind as I read thru these posts this morning. "Winning cures everything" and the other one is, "Just win baby" If Clinksdale were to call anyone of us and asked for our opinion we would all tell him "We just want to win on a consistent basis"  There are many ways to do that. But putting restraints on recruiting is not one of them! You must have a local foundation, too many good Indiana kids are playing for our rivals! Then you have to have a regional presence, Tonyan and Appel came from the backyard of Illinois State! FBS transfers, JUCO, the Southeast, and Texas, are both closer than the West Coast. Let's not forget that whoever ISU hires it's who he hires that will be key to our success! Remember this team should have made the playoffs and would have made the playoffs had we not lost three games that still lay at the feet of the OC!!! Not trying to beat a dead horse but facts are facts! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You got a 16 day recruiting contact window that starts on Friday and we don't have a head coach in place... Wonderful. What is the freaking hold up Clink?


----------



## Coach

Just a guess but maybe scholarship football going away and more of a $$$ commitment going to basketball? Agree with SSOM that not hiring before an important recruiting period is placing one hand behind your back with the other hand holding it back there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Consistently successful?  Jerry Huntsman....
> 
> Raetz is under .500 for his career.... Miles and Sanford...    Cant think of another....



http://sycamorepride.com/sites/sycamorefootball.com/coaches.php


----------



## bluestreak

Coach said:


> Just a guess but maybe scholarship football going away and more of a $$$ commitment going to basketball? Agree with SSOM that not hiring before an important recruiting period is placing one hand behind your back with the other hand holding it back there.



Aside from your post, there is absolutely nothing to suggest the scholarship football is going away.


----------



## niklz62

As much as Id like instant gratification I suspect Clink knows the hurdles this can cause


----------



## Bally #50

niklz62 said:


> As much as Id like instant gratification I suspect Clink knows the hurdles this can cause



As this "search" extends from days to weeks to now months, our angst certainly increases. You hire a Director of Athletics because you believe he is more than capable of making the BIG decisions and I must stick to my guns and say that I feel he was the right choice. Our (my?) hope is that Clink has contacted any recruit we have and informed them of the situation and assured them that this will somehow work to their favor. You can't expect the two coaches that are left to have their "heart" into it as they know their days are numbered as well but obviously, their effectiveness would be less than desired. 

Bottomline, we can only hope that Clink has something really special up his sleeve. If not, the program will definitely take a hit. We'll see what happens but let's all hope it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> As this "search" extends from days to weeks to now months, our angst certainly increases. You hire a Director of Athletics because you believe he is more than capable of making the BIG decisions and I must stick to my guns and say that I feel he was the right choice. Our (my?) hope is that Clink has contacted any recruit we have and informed them of the situation and assured them that this will somehow work to their favor. You can't expect the two coaches that are left to have their "heart" into it as they know their days are numbered as well but obviously, their effectiveness would be less than desired.
> 
> Bottomline, we can only hope that Clink has something really special up his sleeve. If not, the program will definitely take a hit. We'll see what happens but let's all hope it is sooner rather than later.


I believe it is against NCAA rules for your AD to contact recruits.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> I believe it is against NCAA rules for your AD to contact recruits.



Thanks Boda, for that clarification. I know the two coaches would be and that obviously means possibly lame duck staff are doing work that may not be totally effective. Not a great situation, for sure.


----------



## niklz62

Bally #47 said:


> Thanks Boda, for that clarification. I know the two coaches would be and that obviously means possibly lame duck staff are doing work that may not be totally effective. Not a great situation, for sure.



I think we may have 5 coaches and a Dir of Operations


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Thanks Boda, for that clarification. I know the two coaches would be and that obviously means possibly lame duck staff are doing work that may not be totally effective. Not a great situation, for sure.


The guys still on staff are working, I do know that. I've seen Jayden Everett post multiple pictures of in home visits over the last couple weeks so he's still busting ass.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> The guys still on staff are working, I do know that. I've seen Jayden Everett post multiple pictures of in home visits over the last couple weeks so he's still busting ass.



Let's hope that this whole situation is resolved soon. My heart has always been with football at Indiana State and I'd hate to see us head the wrong direction simply because Coach Mike opted to work with his son.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> http://sycamorepride.com/sites/sycamorefootball.com/coaches.php



I was looking at 'successful' ... maybe add Bill Jones to my earlier list but successful football & Indiana State aren't <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->synonymous...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> As this "search" extends from *days to weeks to now months*, our angst certainly increases....
> 
> Bottomline, we can only hope that Clink has something really special up his sleeve. If not, the program will definitely take a hit. We'll see what happens but let's all hope it is sooner rather than later.



Let's start with days...

Sanford resigned on 15 December...    so as of today, it's been 27 days, (~ 4 weeks OR 0.90 of a month)

Between Clink and the rest of the committee; they'll find (hopefully) the right guy; then let your angst begin


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> Let's start with days...
> 
> Sanford resigned on 15 December...    so as of today, it's been 27 days, (~ 4 weeks OR 0.90 of a month)
> 
> Between Clink and the rest of the committee; they'll find (hopefully) the right guy; then let your angst begin



Surely 4Q you are truly being sarcastic this time. As stated, football is my baby and I truly am getting antsy over the delay. I'd hate to see us lose Titus McCoy over this lack of urgency. My hope is that this fine young man turns into the next Shakir Bell but with the kahunas to stick it out 4 years. Titus is a born leader and I can visualize Titus as the cornerstone for ISU football the next FOUR years.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> Surely 4Q you are truly being sarcastic this time. As stated, football is my baby and I truly am getting antsy over the delay. I'd hate to see us lose Titus McCoy over this lack of urgency. My hope is that this fine young man turns into the next Shakir Bell but with the kahunas to stick it out 4 years. Titus is a born leader and I can visualize Titus as the cornerstone for ISU football the next FOUR years.




No, my sarcasm is at a monthly low...   perhaps I mis-read your hyperbole but Clink has been looking for a new Head Coach (officially) since Dec 15th; so, I'm not sure how you get to months...

I love college football but I'm a complete pragmatist wrt it and ISU.  Football is crazy expensive, even at the FCS level and we do not have (historically) the resources, the history & tradition NOR a passionate, DEEP-POCKETED fan base to ensure annual success at a level MOST people expect.

IF the decision is ever made to shutter Sycamore football, i know the sun would still rise in the East and still shine as bright as it does today.


----------



## Bally #50

4Q_iu said:


> No, my sarcasm is at a monthly low...   perhaps I mis-read your hyperbole but Clink has been looking for a new Head Coach (officially) since Dec 15th; so, I'm not sure how you get to months...
> 
> I love college football but I'm a complete pragmatist wrt it and ISU.  Football is crazy expensive, even at the FCS level and we do not have (historically) the resources, the history & tradition NOR a passionate, DEEP-POCKETED fan base to ensure annual success at a level MOST people expect.
> 
> IF the decision is ever made to shutter Sycamore football, i know the sun would still rise in the East and still shine as bright as it does today.



Excuse the fact that I missed a month by 3-4 days. I generally use the Roman Sundial system and because of the year change, it thru me off slightly. I have been told by a qualified source, that football is part of the culture at Indiana State and that it is going nowhere. I believe that to be the case. My "angst" currently is entirely due to the potential damage to the program if we go much further without a coach. I realize you want nothing to do with football (and the expense incurred) and I respect that opinion. I just don't agree with you, 4Q. Not this time.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> Excuse the fact that I missed a month by 3-4 days. I generally use the Roman Sundial system and because of the year change, it thru me off slightly. I have been told by a qualified source, that football is part of the culture at Indiana State and that it is going nowhere. I believe that to be the case. My "angst" currently is entirely due to the potential damage to the program if we go much further without a coach. I realize you want nothing to do with football (and the expense incurred) and I respect that opinion. I just don't agree with you, 4Q. Not this time.




I know that Dr Bradley is a big supporter of the program; I'm confident ISU will have football as long as he's at the helm.

I HOPE his successor, whomever and whenever has the same perspective.

I'm just wish we had the resources that others had... $$$ are key to a better program; more $$$ equates to a bigger recruiting budget, better paid coaches, more bling for the easily impressionable 18-22 YOs

I find the ISU football fan base to be fairly quiet but I don't live in The Haute or The Wabash Valley; with as wonky as the Trib-Star website is/can be -- THIS site is my primary source for ISU football news.

Because there's virtually no other sources; not ESPN, not CBS Sports

Hopefully Clink signs a great coach soon --- you'll be able to rest easier at that point


----------



## Westbadenboy

You find the ISU football fan base to be fairly quiet ? ? ? ? ?

Hell !  I'd be happy just to FIND them !


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Westbadenboy said:


> You find the ISU football fan base to be fairly quiet ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Hell !  I'd be happy just to FIND them !


To be fair, we've never had a consistent winner. Since Miles, every time we've started building the coach ran off for greener pastures.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> To be fair, we've never had a consistent winner. Since Miles, every time we've started building the coach ran off for greener pastures.



can anyone think of a consistent winning coach that stayed at the same school at the FCS level?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> can anyone think of a consistent winning coach that stayed at the same school at the FCS level?


MVFC coaches seem to stick around.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> MVFC coaches seem to stick around.



I guess they dont necessarily take the first train out of town but then end up leaving


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> To be fair, we've never had a consistent winner. Since Miles, every time we've started building the coach ran off for greener pastures.



I think Huntsman had to quit coaching b/c of health reasons...

Tom Harp...   not sure, nudged out?  burnt out?

Dick Jamieson left for 'greener pastures...'

I think McGuire would have stayed had Andi Myers not cut is legs off...

I'm on the fence if Sanford quitting is 'greener pastures' or grand-daddy/baby sitting pastures


----------



## 4Q_iu

niklz62 said:


> can anyone think of a consistent winning coach that stayed at the same school at the FCS level?




going back in time a bit but...

Eddie Robinson at Grambling
Tubby Raymond at Delaware
Roy Kidd at Eastern KY
Rob Ash at Drake, Montana State

Div I AA / FCS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_football_coaches_with_150_NCAA_Division_I_FCS_wins

4-year schools
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_college_football_coaches_with_200_wins


----------



## blueblazer

4Q_iu said:


> I think Huntsman had to quit coaching b/c of health reasons...
> 
> Tom Harp...   not sure, nudged out?  burnt out?
> 
> Dick Jamieson left for 'greener pastures...'
> 
> I think McGuire would have stayed had Andi Myers not cut is legs off...
> 
> I'm on the fence if Sanford quitting is 'greener pastures' or grand-daddy/baby sitting pastures



Jerry was a friend of mine, never heard about health issues at time of retirement....he was pretty well burned out..... later as Assisstant AD, he had horrible heart issues, forced his retirement, died in Florida years later of issues related to his he heart.... he told me he thought he had taken the team as far as he could, they need new blood to continue moving foward


----------



## niklz62

today Tom James posted on facebook that he couldnt say a lot but it looks like to coaching search is getting close to done.  sounds like they had a large list and also Pres Bradley had been out of the country (im paraphrasing).  He said he thinks a hire could be announced in a week or so.

tom's profile is public so this isnt likely secret material.  

on a related topic, some of the coaches tweeted a picture of them with former Sycamore QB Jeff Miller.  At one point I heard he was interested in the job.  Not saying that means anything just saying.....draw what you want from that.
Jeff retired as HC at Norwell HS last January.  I dont know much about him except that he was a hell of a QB for us back in the day.  some of the other guys here probably got to actually see him.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Jeff Miller was the QB of the best Sycamore teams I saw.  I had just graduated from State when he was playing.  Lucky for me I stuck around Terre Haute and was able to see those teams play.


----------



## blueblazer

sycamore tuff said:


> Jeff Miller was the QB of the best Sycamore teams I saw.  I had just graduated from State when he was playing.  Lucky for me I stuck around Terre Haute and was able to see those teams play.



Boy, oh boy would I love to see Jeff, wishful thinking


----------



## Bally #50

Anyone else heard any rumors on Doug Mallory, former IU assistant and current defensive assistant and defensive backs coach for the Atlanta Falcons? No logic but maybe his family still lives in the Bloomington area. Food for thought.



DOUG MALLORY
DEF. ASSISTANT/LINEBACKERS
BIOGRAPHY
Doug Mallory is entering his second season as the Falcons defensive assistant/defensive backs coach.  He helped coach LB Paul Worrilow, who led the team in total tackles (95). 

Mallory spent three years (2011-13) as the assistant head coach/defensive coordinator and safeties coach at Indiana University. He brings 25 years of collegiate coaching experience to Atlanta, including stops at Army, Western Kentucky, Indiana, Maryland, Oklahoma State, LSU, and New Mexico. Prior to landing at Indiana, Mallory spent two seasons as the defensive coordinator at New Mexico after four years at LSU. While coaching the defensive backs in 2007, he helped the Tigers post the third best passing efficiency defense in the nation en route to a BCS National title. 

Mallory spent four years (2001-04) at Oklahoma State University as the Cowboys secondary coach. During his time at OSU, Mallory’s units intercepted 54 passes. Prior to his four-year stop at OSU, Mallory served in the same capacity at the University of Maryland from 1997 to 2000. He coached at Indiana University from 1994-96, working as the defensive backs and special teams coach. 

Prior to his second stint at Indiana, Mallory coached at Western Kentucky (1990-93) after serving as the offensive line coach at Army in 1989. He began his coaching career at Indiana as a graduate assistant after four years as a defensive back at Michigan.


----------



## bluestreak

Bally #47 said:


> Anyone else heard any rumors on Doug Mallory, former IU assistant and current defensive assistant and defensive backs coach for the Atlanta Falcons? No logic but maybe his family still lives in the Bloomington area. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> DOUG MALLORY
> DEF. ASSISTANT/LINEBACKERS
> BIOGRAPHY
> Doug Mallory is entering his second season as the Falcons defensive assistant/defensive backs coach.  He helped coach LB Paul Worrilow, who led the team in total tackles (95).
> 
> Mallory spent three years (2011-13) as the assistant head coach/defensive coordinator and safeties coach at Indiana University. He brings 25 years of collegiate coaching experience to Atlanta, including stops at Army, Western Kentucky, Indiana, Maryland, Oklahoma State, LSU, and New Mexico. Prior to landing at Indiana, Mallory spent two seasons as the defensive coordinator at New Mexico after four years at LSU. While coaching the defensive backs in 2007, he helped the Tigers post the third best passing efficiency defense in the nation en route to a BCS National title.
> 
> Mallory spent four years (2001-04) at Oklahoma State University as the Cowboys secondary coach. During his time at OSU, Mallory’s units intercepted 54 passes. Prior to his four-year stop at OSU, Mallory served in the same capacity at the University of Maryland from 1997 to 2000. He coached at Indiana University from 1994-96, working as the defensive backs and special teams coach.
> 
> Prior to his second stint at Indiana, Mallory coached at Western Kentucky (1990-93) after serving as the offensive line coach at Army in 1989. He began his coaching career at Indiana as a graduate assistant after four years as a defensive back at Michigan.



Now THAT would be an impressive hire. He has done it all except being a head coach.


----------



## Bally #50

I am not on big "rumors" but I heard this from interesting sources. It would also explain why they (Tom James) said the decision would be made in the next week or so, because Atlanta isn't going to win TWO games in row (my perspective) which means he'll be done with the Falcons for the season.


----------



## niklz62

I thought tom said Kurt Mallory


----------



## Bally #50

I must have missed that comment, but my "rumor" had a connection with Atlanta and Kurt is in Wyoming. Looking at both resumes, I'll go with Doug.


----------



## niklz62

Bally #47 said:


> I must have missed that comment, but my "rumor" had a connection with Atlanta and Kurt is in Wyoming. Looking at both resumes, I'll go with Doug.



That could be correct too


----------



## Bally #50

niklz62 said:


> That could be correct too



"As always, should you or any of your I.M. Force be caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions."


----------



## jtcollier59

Doug Mallory would be quite a hire for not only the team but for the University! You can only imagine the staff that he could put together. Plus going into a players home and sitting down with him and his family. And the incredible ties he has throughout the state of Indiana! We can only hope that this rumor is true!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Anyone else heard any rumors on Doug Mallory, former IU assistant and current defensive assistant and defensive backs coach for the Atlanta Falcons? No logic but maybe his family still lives in the Bloomington area. Food for thought


Where are those originating from?


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Where are those originating from?



Can't tell you or I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Bally #50

Foundation Board.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Foundation Board.


Nice. I love seeing names of people that have significant high level experience involved with our job.


----------



## niklz62

Whats the foundation board


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Whats the foundation board


Ever wake up in the middle of the night but can't fall asleep so you head to the couch and turn on C-Span?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ever wake up in the middle of the night but can't fall asleep so you head to the couch and turn on C-Span?



Not for a while


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

My money says Englehart is in the mix...


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ever wake up in the middle of the night but can't fall asleep so you head to the couch and turn on C-Span?



Only is th House of Commons is on. Those mofo's really get after each other. Very entertaining to watch Brits hurl insults at each other.


----------



## blueblazer

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> My money says Englehart is in the mix...



First Bell, now Steve Englehart .....if you have so much money to bet here, why don't you spring for lunch once and a while,  cheap son of a gun
Or donate to a New Football Stadium


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> Only is th House of Commons is on. Those mofo's really get after each other. Very entertaining to watch Brits hurl insults at each other.



Too bad that the League of Women Voters in TH can't manage this type of dialogue @ their alleged "cracker barrel sessions."


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

blueblazer said:


> First Bell, now Steve Englehart .....if you have so much money to bet here, why don't you spring for lunch once and a while,  cheap son of a gun
> Or donate to a New Football Stadium



If I had money to bet theoretically I'd put them behind Bell coming back and Englehart being the coach.


----------



## Coach

As long as this is taking they must be using the Miriam-Black employment agency to conduct the search for a coach?  Amazing that an AD can't just do his own search anymore but must pay a large fee to select a candidate that he could probably find on this forum for free......lol.  Also he should always have someone in the wings for the very least an open basketball or football opening.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> If I had money to bet theoretically I'd put them behind Bell coming back and Englehart being the coach.



I also would be more surprised if Englehart didn't get the job than if he did.

Unlike SSOM, I have no sources but on paper it just made sense to give him a long look.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Love Terre Haute, Love ISU but I'm not involved in the ISU job and have not been from day 1 except to support the AD SC in whatever he needs— Trent Miles (@CoachTMiles) January 15, 2017




Trent set the modern standard for this program..Our new leader will build on it and take it to new heights#true2blue https://t.co/Vd7BdLtEBz— Sherard Clinkscales (@SycamoreAD) January 15, 2017


----------



## #33

*Englehart as coach?????*



Bluethunder said:


> I also would be more surprised if Englehart didn't get the job than if he did.
> 
> Unlike SSOM, I have no sources but on paper it just made sense to give him a long look.



I think hiring a D3 coach who has no D1  recruiting network like Miles and Sanford had would be a big mistake. Back when Sanford was hired , people in Indy were complaining that coach Karras from Marian, who started the program and won the NAIA national championship should have been hired instead of Sanford.  I don't think he would have been as successful because  of his lack of recruiting network through out the Midwest and other regions. (But man was his Uncle Alex  a hell of a player, the only NFL player who knocked out a horse) LOL (Blazing Saddles)  

I hope we get Mallory, any of the 3 sons would be a great hire!!   Hiring a D3 coach would be a real yawner, but if that's all we can afford , so be it.


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> I think hiring a D3 coach who has no D1  recruiting network like Miles and Sanford had would be a big mistake. Back when Sanford was hired , people in Indy were complaining that coach Karras from Marian, who started the program and won the NAIA national championship should have been hired instead of Sanford.  I don't think he would have been as successful because  of his lack of recruiting network through out the Midwest and other regions. (But man was his Uncle Alex  a hell of a player, the only NFL player who knocked out a horse) LOL (Blazing Saddles)
> 
> I hope we get Mallory, any of the 3 sons would be a great hire!!   Hiring a D3 coach would be a real yawner, but if that's all we can afford , so be it.



They are D2 not D3.


----------



## Syc70

niklz62 said:


> They are D2 not D3.



If it is Englehart, why the delay?  Waiting for Atlanta to lose, Doug Mallory or Bobby Turner, might be understandable.  Curt Mallory at Wyoming, why wait?


----------



## niklz62

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_6d9db2aa-f94c-54e0-a2a3-380f601046b8.html

A bit of info from Golden at the end of this article. Doesnt mention Doug Mallory


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Syc70 said:


> If it is Englehart, why the delay?  Waiting for Atlanta to lose, Doug Mallory or Bobby Turner, might be understandable.  Curt Mallory at Wyoming, why wait?



Well for starters Dr. Bradley has been out of the country for several weeks. He might have just returned in the last couple days. They might have been waiting on him to return to make the decision final.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well for starters Dr. Bradley has been out of the country for several weeks. He might have just returned in the last couple days. They might have been waiting on him to return to make the decision final.



Must have been to a country woth no phones or internet


----------



## niklz62

Eastern Washington's Head Coach just left for the Cal OC job


----------



## Isuman

*Curt Mallory will be the next head football coach!*

I got a strong hunch (and a few connections).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Isuman said:


> I got a strong hunch (and a few connections).



Sycamore Pride always come through... For the sake of Sycamore Pride having news on this before any other I hope you are right.


----------



## #33

Isuman said:


> I got a strong hunch (and a few connections).



I hope you are right, would be a strong hire, does your hunch/connections tell you when this will take place?????   I think our AD is competing with Irsay on who will be last on the white puff of smoke coming out of the chimney LOL


----------



## DyedBlue

niklz62 said:


> can anyone think of a consistent winning coach that stayed at the same school at the FCS level?



JMU
William & Mary
Delaware


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sheppard landed at NAU

http://azdailysun.com/sports/local/...al&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=user-share


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sheppard landed at NAU
> 
> http://azdailysun.com/sports/local/...al&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=user-share



Well it looks like play calling will be different


----------



## #33

niklz62 said:


> Well it looks like play calling will be different



Hey 62 what year did you, just curious??


----------



## pbutler218

niklz62 said:


> Well it looks like play calling will be different



Thank God lol!!


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> Hey 62 what year did you, just curious??



Well Either sanford or sheppard were calling plays and they are both gone so.....


----------



## jtcollier59

I haven't seen anything on here about Kurt Mallory getting the HC job! How does everyone feel about this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooper

jtcollier59 said:


> I haven't seen anything on here about Kurt Mallory getting the HC job! How does everyone feel about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Per media reports it's just a holdup on part of the routine background check.  Expect a Wednesday announcement that he's our new coach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jtcollier59 said:


> I haven't seen anything on here about Kurt Mallory getting the HC job! How does everyone feel about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure if serious?

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?37692-Curt-Mallory-next-head-football-coach


----------



## jtcollier59

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not sure if serious?
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?37692-Curt-Mallory-next-head-football-coach



I didn't see those. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

